# Unfortunately, a four-star review on Uber’s system is a vote to have the driver fired!!!!!



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

Here’s my problem with the ratings system. Uber doesn’t educate its passengers as to what the rating system means, and how they should be applying it. And I understand it’s perfectly reasonable in a five-star rating system to reserve your fifth star for the best situations, you know? Michelin stars for example. A four-star review in any normal situation would seem great! And, unfortunately, a four-star review on Uber’s system is a vote to have the driver fired. Basically you’re expected to get a 4.6 average, and if you go below that, you’ll get a warning before they quickly deactivate you.
Uber discourages us from discussing these things with passengers. They expect passengers, I guess, to just know these things. And I feel each passenger out, to see how they’ll take to me talking about the ratings. Some people don’t like to be told how they should rate you. what You think??????????


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't care. Just be better then the other drivers.
As they say in Yellowstone, you don't have to run faster than the bear to susvive.
All you have to do is run faster than the guy behind you


----------



## Tony B (Jun 27, 2014)

The rating system is fundamentally flawed. It is a moral killer and needs to be improved. In the United States of America we have the concept of innocent until proven guilty and you have the right to face your accuser. The Uber rating system is grossly out of sync with these concepts. To be fair it should provide useful feedback to the drivers so that the may improve and not be used as a gladiatorial thumbs down for deactivations.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Critical feedback would be good. In the weekly summaries, the rare time Uber tells me what riders thought, it's always good things, but nothing to explain why even with 13 of my last 17 rated rides were 5*, I still end up with a 4.6 overall rating that is somehow 'above average'. I like that on the Lyft app riders can choose reasons why the ride wasn't a 5. I don't know yet if that information gets back to the driver, but would be nice if it did.


----------



## alex_87 (Oct 10, 2014)

lot of drivers have below 4.6, As long uber make commission from your trips dont worry. You will be fired only serious issue such a harassment,


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

4.6 & below (previously was 4.5) is immediate grounds for termination (or drivers can pay out of pocket to go to the Uber Driver re-education camp) in San Diego, per recent emails and podcasts. Each market sets their cut-off "bar" individually with corporate blessing it seems.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> 4.6 & below (previously was 4.5) is immediate grounds for termination (or drivers can pay out of pocket to go to the Uber Driver re-education camp) in San Diego, per recent emails and podcasts. Each market sets their cut-off "bar" individually with corporate blessing it seems.


I have personally seen 3.8 and 3.0 on two UberXL requests I have made in recent weeks. The 3.8 I still had pick me up, and regretted it. Grand Caravan, missing one of the middle seats (So only room for 5 passengers), dirty and smelly, front passenger seat was filled with junk and the driver felt put out that I wanted to sit there, and the driver didn't even know how to navigate. No separate GPS, and refused to use the Uber Navigation. After that, when I saw the 3.0, I canceled immediately.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Just kiss enough ass and you'll get 5 stars and get to keep your piece of shit Iphone that barely works. "Oh and they want $10 a week for a phone that you can't even call out on in a emergency. I thought that all phones have to at least have a way that you can call 911 on?


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Smartphones aren't the same as a classic cell phone. The way we are using these phones they are basically iPad Micros. The cellular plan is probably data only.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> I have personally seen 3.8 and 3.0 on two UberXL requests I have made in recent weeks. The 3.8 I still had pick me up, and regretted it. Grand Caravan, missing one of the middle seats (So only room for 5 passengers), dirty and smelly, front passenger seat was filled with junk and the driver felt put out that I wanted to sit there, and the driver didn't even know how to navigate. No separate GPS, and refused to use the Uber Navigation. After that, when I saw the 3.0, I canceled immediately.


sometimes I have to pick up a 1* just to see what it looks like, haha.

then I realize why I don't do it. A month layer I seem to forget and want to reluce the adventure, so I try again.


----------



## alex_87 (Oct 10, 2014)

Paying 10$ for a device is controversial ( because we think 20% uber fee should include it ) Now you can ship your phone back and go with use your device option, but keep in mind its very inconvenient run uber driver app and keep receiving your personal call , text, and other stuff. Plus you will run your device at max performance ( gps and data ) so it will die earlier. Plus your data plan should be more than 2 gb. Maps need a lot of data. Will saving 10$ a week worth all that ?? Decision on you.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

alex_87 said:


> Paying 10$ for a device is controversial ( because we think 20% uber fee should include it ) Now you can ship your phone back and go with use your device option, but keep in mind its very inconvenient run uber driver app and keep receiving your personal call , text, and other stuff. Plus you will run your device at max performance ( gps and data ) so it will die earlier. Plus your data plan should be more than 2 gb. Maps need a lot of data. Will saving 10$ a week worth all that ?? Decision on you.


"Hey Alex, they only have the Uber app for the Iphone phones. I like the majority of people have Android phones. Uber still makes a mint on the Android people alone, because still no uber app for us. I believe uber does have an app for Android, but if they put it out they will loose a lot of money. Especially now that strikes and walk offs from uber drivers is happening.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> Each market sets their cut-off "bar" individually with corporate blessing it seems.


I think it does vary with different markets. In the very saturated markets Uber can afford to cut off driver with 4.6 and below. The newer (less saturated) markets they will keep any driver with a pulse until they can afford to start cutting from the bottom of the ratings scale.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

dogmatize said:


> "Hey Alex, they only have the Uber app for the Iphone phones. I like the majority of people have Android phones. Uber still makes a mint on the Android people alone, because still no uber app for us. I believe uber does have an app for Android, but if they put it out they will loose a lot of money. Especially now that strikes and walk offs from uber drivers is happening.


Here is the link for the Uber Driver App for your 2013 or newer Android:

t.uber.com/byod2 (this is the link on Reddit)

"Uber Partner Beta" is now loaded on my trusty android (v4.4.4), looks good!

Immediately got the email from Uber:
If you accessed your partner account from a new device, please disregard this message - you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## alex_87 (Oct 10, 2014)

Uber_driver app is now available for IOS ( non jailbreak ) and Android, however i am not recommending anybody run it on personal device for the reasons i have described earlier. Try it out for yourself, but dont ship uber phone back right away.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Here's my logical argument on the ratings system and how I would change it.

1-5 stars puts 3 as the median. 3 would mean to me that you got what you expected. Nothing more, nothing less. 4 Stars would represent an experience enjoyable enough for people to take notice and 5 stars would represent going above and beyond what the rider expected as an uber customer. 2 stars if the car was filthy or the driver was not pleasant. 1 star if something of a big deal went wrong like if the driver was confrontational or abusive.

In school, 1-5 stars would be 20, 40, 60, 80 and 100%. Not many 100% grades go out. How can they expect that from anybody?

Just change the rating from 1-5 to 1-10. Hard to fit on a phone I know but it also wouldn't hurt to color code the stars, making 1 black, 2 red, 3 yellow, 4 lime and 5 green, or something of the nature. ...it's funny. I told them on their that I wouldn't rate anything 5 stars out 5 unless it was worth writing home about, but then I put a few five star answers in the survey, ...cuz I guess that's how they understand 5 as passing and 4 as failing.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

That's it in a nutshell, most people think 3 is average, 4 is good and 5 is awesome. They don't think the 4 star is giving you something that will hurt your job. Then again, if they get hit with surge pricing, you can guarantee that will hurt your ratings as if it's the driver's fault. Those things should be taken into consideration.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm trying to inform every Uber px of the rating system. Uber is always topic of conversation it seems so I find the opportunity to bring it up easily enough.

I repeat to them what one Uber px told me; He uses a 3 star system: 5*= Great, needs no improvement 3*= was okay, needs improvement 1*= avoid like the plague

Last night, I had an ETA of 4 minutes. I arrive at the location and the guy seemed to be complaining about the ETA, mumbling something about a 2 minute ETA. He had ordered the ride for his parents who were standing there with him. I just kinda looked at his mom and dad and laughed saying, "We all know that redlights in florida keep you sitting for 3 minutes". It's true. Redlights in florida are insanely long. (The guy is obviously a bitter ass...and I KNOW he gave me a 4*)
Either way...the eta's are a disaster. I can't imagine how it is calculated. It seems to be consistently off by 5 minutes, give or take a minute.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Courageous said:


> (The guy is obviously a bitter ass...and I KNOW he gave me a 4*)


Should have canceled on his bitter ass in front of his parents and told them why.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

josolo said:


> Here's my logical argument on the ratings system and how I would change it.
> 
> 1-5 stars puts 3 as the median. 3 would mean to me that you got what you expected. Nothing more, nothing less. 4 Stars would represent an experience enjoyable enough for people to take notice and 5 stars would represent going above and beyond what the rider expected as an uber customer. 2 stars if the car was filthy or the driver was not pleasant. 1 star if something of a big deal went wrong like if the driver was confrontational or abusive.
> 
> ...


they should just do thumbs up/thumbs down, like a pass/fail


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> they should just do thumbs up/thumbs down, like a pass/fail


Completely agree.. It would solve a few problems.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

kalo said:


> Completely agree.. It would solve a few problems.


That's what you tube did. They had the same issue with a 5* rating system and realized most people would either 1* or 5*, there was no in between. Regardless, we all know that anyone that pays a surge will put a thumbs down because they feel it is unfair and are grading based on the price paid and not the service. I am sure they are having the same issue with UberFresh were people are being graded by the food and not the delivery. It's something they need to address and work on.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> That's what you tube did. They had the same issue with a 5* rating system and realized most people would either 1* or 5*, there was no in between. Regardless, we all know that anyone that pays a surge will put a thumbs down because they feel it is unfair and are grading based on the price paid and not the service. I am sure they are having the same issue with UberFresh were people are being graded by the food and not the delivery. It's something they need to address and work on.


Well, google is a smart company and can see a failure and correct it. I love to use all google products. Ebay on the other hand didn't change.. I don't always love ebay. Uber we already know Uber is F'd up in many ways. Will they change? Probably not.. although it would be smart and I hope they do. The rating system is a complete failure and leads to many driver cancels that would not have been canceled with the pos/neg rating system.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

I gave a ride to a lady, arrived quickly but she had me wait for 12 minutes. We arrived at the destination efficiently, car was clean, treated her like other riders (which all gave me 5-star in the past 4 weeks) and tried to be friendly. It was a long 20 miles trip, costing her $43. I don't know whether it's the cost, she gave me 3-star, it blew my mind away. Except her, I've never have to wait for more than 2 minutes.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> she had me wait for 12 minutes.
> she gave me 3-star,
> Except her, I've never have to wait for more than 2 minutes.


What valuable lesson did we learn from this experience? 
Kissing a customer as* does not necessarily equal a good rating. Inconsiderate self centered as*holes think they DESERVE special treatment at budget prices. Giving in to them just encourages more of the same and doesn't guarantee a worthwhile outcome.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What valuable lesson did we learn from this experience?
> Kissing a customer as* does not necessarily equal a good rating. Inconsiderate self centered as*holes think they DESERVE special treatment at budget prices. Giving in to them just encourages more of the same and doesn't guarantee a worthwhile outcome.


Lesson learned: If you sense a rider is demanding (in my case she asked me to wait more than 10 minutes after arrival), you'd better off canceling the trip and move on. Otherwise more likely the rider will give you low rating regardless of your best effort.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> Except her, I've never have to wait for more than 2 minutes.





Uzcaliber said:


> If you sense a rider is demanding (in my case she asked me to wait more than 10 minutes after arrival), you'd better off canceling the trip and move on. .


10 minutes he*l. 6 minutes and Cancel customer No Show. 10 minutes can easily stretch to "just another minute or two". Meanwhile you'll be kicking yourself in the as* that you didn't just take your $5 at six minutes.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> 10 minutes he*l. 6 minutes and Cancel customer No Show. 10 minutes can easily stretch to "just another minute or two". Meanwhile you'll be kicking yourself in the as* that you didn't just take your $5 at six minutes.


Do we get $5 cancellation after waiting too long even though we are the one who cancels the trip ? Otherwise I will have to call the rider to trick him/her into cancelling it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> Do we get $5 cancellation after waiting too long even though we are the one who cancels the trip ? .


If you wait 6 minutes and then Cancel the trip as a customer No Show....you are eligible for the $5 provided it isn't the customer's first No Show and it's the 3rd full moon of the month.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> If you wait 6 minutes and then Cancel the trip as a customer No Show....you are eligible for the $5 provided it isn't the customer's first No Show and it's the 3rd full moon of the month.


LOL


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> If you wait 6 minutes and then Cancel the trip as a customer No Show....you are eligible for the $5 provided it isn't the customer's first No Show and it's the 3rd full moon of the month.


I need to move to Jupiter and do Uber there (it has 16 moons)


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> they should just do thumbs up/thumbs down, like a pass/fail


I like this idea better than the ten star thing I suggested.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

so we only have to wait 6mins? (after arriving)? dang, i was doing 10mins.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> so we only have to wait 6mins? (after arriving)? dang, i was doing 10mins.


Contract says wait 10 minutes every time. Six min is a better idea until they send out some sort of warning I suppose.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

We should be allowed to start the meter after 5 minutes. 10 minutes wait = 5 minutes extra waiting = 5 minutes x 23 cents = $1.15 waiting cost. 10 minutes is just too long, the riders are supposed to be ready to go when they start the request.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

kalo said:


> Should have canceled on his bitter ass in front of his parents and told them why.


I have the UBER phone... and have not been able to figure out how to cancel....can you brief me?


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> We should be allowed to start the meter after 5 minutes. 10 minutes wait = 5 minutes extra waiting = 5 minutes x 23 cents = $1.15 waiting cost. 10 minutes is just too long, the riders are supposed to be ready to go when they start the request.


Wow....I start the meter, as soon as I make contact with the ryder.... Sometimes they are ready, and in your vehicle....but there cohorts are not. Not my fault!


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> I have the UBER phone... and have not been able to figure out how to cancel....can you brief me?


After you press "Arrive", hit the "Info" button on the top right corner. It brings you to the information of the rider and there is a button "Cancel Trip" on the bottom.


----------



## SLV (Jul 28, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> After you press "Arrive", hit the "Info" button on the top right corner. It brings you to the information of the rider and there is a button "Cancel Trip" on the bottom.


Thank you, I didn't know you can do this! I had a pax today that was located in a part of town that was closed off for a marathon. I tried calling/texting with no response and had to wait about 30 minutes before she actually cancelled.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

SLV said:


> Thank you, I didn't know you can do this! I had a pax today that was located in a part of town that was closed off for a marathon. I tried calling/texting with no response and had to wait about 30 minutes before she actually cancelled.


I should add: you don't have to hit "Arrive" to get into the "Info" to cancel it. I thought you wanted to cancel after arrival.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ara said:


> Here's my problem with the ratings system. Uber doesn't educate its passengers as to what the rating system means, and how they should be applying it. And I understand it's perfectly reasonable in a five-star rating system to reserve your fifth star for the best situations, you know? Michelin stars for example. A four-star review in any normal situation would seem great! And, unfortunately, a four-star review on Uber's system is a vote to have the driver fired. Basically you're expected to get a 4.6 average, and if you go below that, you'll get a warning before they quickly deactivate you.
> Uber discourages us from discussing these things with passengers. They expect passengers, I guess, to just know these things. And I feel each passenger out, to see how they'll take to me talking about the ratings. Some people don't like to be told how they should rate you. what You think??????????


I realized today that I'm a few bad ratings away from being jobless. I think most people just assume a 4/5 is ok and everywhere else in the world it is smh.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> So basically while you guys are protesting I'll be getting paid extra for the surge! Strike-On!!!





uberdriver101 said:


> I realized today that I'm a few bad ratings away from being jobless. I think most people just assume a 4/5 is ok and everywhere else in the world it is smh.


Maybe the work stoppage isn't a bad idea for you. One of the issues most drivers would like to see improved is the rating system.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Maybe the work stoppage isn't a bad idea for you. One of the issues most drivers would like to see improved is the rating system.


You've definitely got a point there!


----------



## Paul1984 (Nov 23, 2014)

I started 3 days ago. Everyone I had has been an awesome customer. I was learning to use the app and accidentally charged 2 customers 5$ which I emailed uber and asked to refund. As of last night I had 12 people picked up and a rating of 4.1. How in the world? Everyone I picked up was awesome, we had great conversations and seemed very nice. I don't get it. I wish we could see who rated us what, that way we can figure out what we did wrong or at least know to do better.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Paul1984 said:


> I started 3 days ago. Everyone I had has been an awesome customer. I was learning to use the app and accidentally charged 2 customers 5$ which I emailed uber and asked to refund. As of last night I had 12 people picked up and a rating of 4.1. How in the world? Everyone I picked up was awesome, we had great conversations and seemed very nice. I don't get it. I wish we could see who rated us what, that way we can figure out what we did wrong or at least know to do better.


Welcome to the wonderful world of fuber. As you are knew you will see your rating flucuate regularly. People dont always rate the way you would like them too. Politicians say the only votes you can count on are from the people that say they wont vote for you. Dont worry about your ratings yet.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> I gave a ride to a lady, arrived quickly but she had me wait for 12 minutes. We arrived at the destination efficiently, car was clean, treated her like other riders (which all gave me 5-star in the past 4 weeks) and tried to be friendly. It was a long 20 miles trip, costing her $43. I don't know whether it's the cost, she gave me 3-star, it blew my mind away. Except her, I've never have to wait for more than 2 minutes.


I never give a lame rider 5 stars... You make me wait more than a few minutes....4 stars what you get.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

It has to be a royal screwup for me to consider a lower than 5-star for a rider. It's just automatic, 5-star, submit, online, next. Last night I had one that I rated 1 star. Picked up a guy who is a waiter at the upper class bottle service nightclub in town. He spends the ride complaining about two tables that tipped 5-9% on $650-$1000 tickets. $17 fare for our trip, do I get a tip? Nope. Snobby a$$ 1-star!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It should be replaced with: would you ride with this driver again? Yes/No. Yes= +1 and No=-1. Multiply that with distance travelled in that particular trip. That's about as fair as it gets. We have to stop the drunk people from taking a $4.00 ride and somehow still manage to bastardize our ratings. Happens to all of us no matter what we do, but we need to find the right approach to it. If a rider was with me 90 minutes and gave me a five star rating, this cannot be erased by 1 $4.00 ride. If it currently does, it is completely f$&@&d up and unfair.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> It has to be a royal screwup for me to consider a lower than 5-star for a rider. It's just automatic, 5-star, submit, online, next. Last night I had one that I rated 1 star. Picked up a guy who is a waiter at the upper class bottle service nightclub in town. He spends the ride complaining about two tables that tipped 5-9% on $650-$1000 tickets. $17 fare for our trip, do I get a tip? Nope. Snobby a$$ 1-star!


I had a guy that owns a car service up in northern California. He talked shit about uber and even their tipping policy. No tip. What an ass. 1 star


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> It should be replaced with: would you ride with this driver again? Yes/No. Yes= +1 and No=-1. Multiply that with distance travelled in that particular trip. That's about as fair as it gets. We have to stop the drunk people from taking a $4.00 ride and somehow still manage to bastardize our ratings. Happens to all of us no matter what we do, but we need to find the right approach to it. If a rider was with me 90 minutes and gave me a five star rating, this cannot be erased by 1 $4.00 ride. If it currently does, it is completely f$&@&d up and unfair.


Good point... and well said!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> I used to give everyone 5 stars except for the 2 or 3 ********* that I gave 1's to because they earned them. I recently dropped the auto 5 star for riders as I'm getting way tired of certain bad habits of riders. It doesn't do anything in the grand scheme of things, but at the same time, these types of riders don't deserve a 5 either.
> 
> I also hand out 4's now if they make me wait more than a few minutes. If it's a slow day or night and I decide to wait for them and not cancel and it goes up to 10 minutes waiting, they get 3 stars.
> 
> I also give 4 stars to the people who say "i'll direct you" and then proceed to not give you advanced notice of turns and direction and making the trip way more difficult than it needs to be. I also give 4 stars if I ask where we are headed and they give an "I'll direct you" with some attitude in there. Sometimes they do both of these, so they get a 3.


Make a left turn now... And you're in a right lane...


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> It should be replaced with: would you ride with this driver again? Yes/No. Yes= +1 and No=-1. Multiply that with distance travelled in that particular trip. That's about as fair as it gets. We have to stop the drunk people from taking a $4.00 ride and somehow still manage to bastardize our ratings. Happens to all of us no matter what we do, but we need to find the right approach to it. If a rider was with me 90 minutes and gave me a five star rating, this cannot be erased by 1 $4.00 ride. If it currently does, it is completely f$&@&d up and unfair.


I like what you say Tampa dude...


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> I used to give everyone 5 stars except for the 2 or 3 ********* that I gave 1's to because they earned them. I recently dropped the auto 5 star for riders as I'm getting way tired of certain bad habits of riders. It doesn't do anything in the grand scheme of things, but at the same time, these types of riders don't deserve a 5 either.
> 
> I also hand out 4's now if they make me wait more than a few minutes. If it's a slow day or night and I decide to wait for them and not cancel and it goes up to 10 minutes waiting, they get 3 stars.
> 
> I also give 4 stars to the people who say "i'll direct you" and then proceed to not give you advanced notice of turns and direction and making the trip way more difficult than it needs to be. I also give 4 stars if I ask where we are headed and they give an "I'll direct you" with some attitude in there. Sometimes they do both of these, so they get a 3.


I think you have a good plan going...if we all do this, then we will know that a 5 star rider is worth going to get in a hurry!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

alex_87 said:


> Paying 10$ for a device is controversial ( because we think 20% uber fee should include it ) Now you can ship your phone back and go with use your device option, but keep in mind its very inconvenient run uber driver app and keep receiving your personal call , text, and other stuff. Plus you will run your device at max performance ( gps and data ) so it will die earlier. Plus your data plan should be more than 2 gb. Maps need a lot of data. Will saving 10$ a week worth all that ?? Decision on you.


I use my own Android phone, returned their crappy iPhone, got my 300 deposit back, and no more $10 a week phone fee.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Ara said:


> Here's my problem with the ratings system. Uber doesn't educate its passengers as to what the rating system means, and how they should be applying it. And I understand it's perfectly reasonable in a five-star rating system to reserve your fifth star for the best situations, you know? Michelin stars for example. A four-star review in any normal situation would seem great! And, unfortunately, a four-star review on Uber's system is a vote to have the driver fired. Basically you're expected to get a 4.6 average, and if you go below that, you'll get a warning before they quickly deactivate you.
> Uber discourages us from discussing these things with passengers. They expect passengers, I guess, to just know these things. And I feel each passenger out, to see how they'll take to me talking about the ratings. Some people don't like to be told how they should rate you. what You think??????????





Mimzy said:


> 4.6 & below (previously was 4.5) is immediate grounds for termination (or drivers can pay out of pocket to go to the Uber Driver re-education camp) in San Diego, per recent emails and podcasts. Each market sets their cut-off "bar" individually with corporate blessing it seems.





Mimzy said:


> 4.6 & below (previously was 4.5) is immediate grounds for termination (or drivers can pay out of pocket to go to the Uber Driver re-education camp) in San Diego, per recent emails and podcasts. Each market sets their cut-off "bar" individually with corporate blessing it seems.


Mimzy: Love that upholstery! (in your avatar photo)


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

josolo said:


> Here's my logical argument on the ratings system and how I would change it.
> 
> 1-5 stars puts 3 as the median. 3 would mean to me that you got what you expected. Nothing more, nothing less. 4 Stars would represent an experience enjoyable enough for people to take notice and 5 stars would represent going above and beyond what the rider expected as an uber customer. 2 stars if the car was filthy or the driver was not pleasant. 1 star if something of a big deal went wrong like if the driver was confrontational or abusive.
> 
> ...


I work for H&R Block and they have a similar system of having the client rate their experience. H&R Block expects you to get all 5s and you get a discussion with your manager if you get less.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I work for H&R Block and they have a similar system of having the client rate their experience. H&R Block expects you to get all 5s and you get a discussion with your manager if you get less.


A lot of companies are setting up these 5-star programs. the Chevy dealership I got my car from had the same system. And they make it very important that you understand anything less than 5 stars is a failing grade for them, and to let them know first if there is anything that was less than perfect with your experience. We should be allowed to present the same warning to riders.


----------



## UberJames (Dec 13, 2014)

More Ambiguity to train the customer to be cheap and ignorant of how the real world operates.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

When "tip or not" conversation is brought up by passenger inviting conversation about these things...After discussing the reality of the UberX platform, I'm going to start asking the passengers to email Uber requesting that they add a tip option so as to keep it cashless transaction but they do , indeed, want driver to receive tip.


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

If we are going to educate the customer we need to start with the fact that we can only take four passengers with uberx and lyft. It happens a lot to me and almost always gets you downgraded.


----------



## überschlep (Jan 31, 2015)

Ara said:


> Here's my problem with the ratings system. Uber doesn't educate its passengers as to what the rating system means, and how they should be applying it. And I understand it's perfectly reasonable in a five-star rating system to reserve your fifth star for the best situations, you know? Michelin stars for example. A four-star review in any normal situation would seem great! And, unfortunately, a four-star review on Uber's system is a vote to have the driver fired. Basically you're expected to get a 4.6 average, and if you go below that, you'll get a warning before they quickly deactivate you.
> Uber discourages us from discussing these things with passengers. They expect passengers, I guess, to just know these things. And I feel each passenger out, to see how they'll take to me talking about the ratings. Some people don't like to be told how they should rate you. what You think??????????


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

josolo said:


> Here's my logical argument on the ratings system and how I would change it.
> 
> 1-5 stars puts 3 as the median. 3 would mean to me that you got what you expected. Nothing more, nothing less. 4 Stars would represent an experience enjoyable enough for people to take notice and 5 stars would represent going above and beyond what the rider expected as an uber customer. 2 stars if the car was filthy or the driver was not pleasant. 1 star if something of a big deal went wrong like if the driver was confrontational or abusive.
> 
> ...


Good suggestions but Uber don't give a crap about their drivers suggestions


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> Critical feedback would be good. In the weekly summaries, the rare time Uber tells me what riders thought, it's always good things, but nothing to explain why even with 13 of my last 17 rated rides were 5*, I still end up with a 4.6 overall rating that is somehow 'above average'. I like that on the Lyft app riders can choose reasons why the ride wasn't a 5. I don't know yet if that information gets back to the driver, but would be nice if it did.


The Lyft comments section should be done away with on the app. There can be a comment of "The best driver I had yet! Very friendly!" and the next one reads some trivial shit like "Didn't stop right in front of my house even though I entered the address!" (never mind it was a narrow one way street with only an alley entrance to pull over in while the garbage truck and 4 other cars are trying to get by while they made you wait the full 3 minutes even after calling them 30 seconds after arrival and it took you 10 minutes to get to them and they can track your car on the app). It's not "critical feedback", it's usually overly critical.

Any positive things to say? Lyft has a tip function on the app. Legitimate complaint? They can take the time to CALL The Complaint Department rather than type some snarky, childish comments while waiting for the waitress to bring their beer. My guess is none will call. Shit, they probably don't even know where the dial pad is on their phone anyway.

I couldn't help but fire back with rider comments. "Very unfriendly and rude- not part of 'The Lyft Community'". All Lyft young female door slammers were automatically given 1* and "The door SLAM!" was left in the comments section on my app.

Yes, that information "gets back to the driver" via Lyfts "Weekly Feedback Summary" via email. I promptly deleted them from my inbox without reading. Now, the real question is, do they send even a monthly feedback summary to the riders? Didn't think so either.

In Chicago they can call 311 to report their cab driver. I'm sure no action is taken unless he drove them into the lake.


----------

